# Lisle 91000 Drill Grinder/Sharpener - $300 (san jose, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 13, 2020)

Lisle 91000 Drill Grinder/Sharpener - tools - by owner - sale
					

Lisle 91000 Drill Grinder/Sharpener with Stand Works! Very good condition. Asking $300.00 Call if...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## drrad (May 14, 2021)

Is this still for sale?


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 14, 2021)

The ad is gone, so probably not.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 19, 2021)

Gone in a day or two I'd guess; $300 is not  even 50% normal price. They are great drill grinders, considering their small capacity of 1/2".


----------

